# Sanitas



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

My wife and I are considering signing up with Sanitas Medical Insurance next week when we move to spain, has anyone had any dealings or information about this company, they just seem to good to be true, nidnoi


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Why do they seem to good to be true?
All medical insurance companies are cheaper in Spain.
The uk ones are very expensive (so dont sign up via the English website).

Also note the differences in policies.
The very basic one will have no medicine costs reimbursed and you will have to pay to see a doc based on an increasing scale the more you use....


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been with Sanitas for 20 years!

Having observed the care and treatment my husband received during his 21-month battle with cancer (14 admissions, over a month in ICU) I would never change company. We did select the top level of cover, but when you need treatment, you need treatment, and I cannot imagine any better service.

Depending on where in Spain you are, though, don't expect any personnel to speak a word of English, although on the costas, aka _territorios ocupados_ it may be different.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Nignoy said:


> My wife and I are considering signing up with Sanitas Medical Insurance next week when we move to spain, has anyone had any dealings or information about this company, they just seem to good to be true, nidnoi


My wife, now 43, has been with them for 8 yrs since she came to Spain. They are as good as I had expected, same as PPP were in UK.

For me, 74 years old, having some existing conditions, they were exorbitantly too expensive


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

larryzx said:


> For me, 74 years old,



Blooming Heck, Larry is older than me……………!!!!!!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Blooming Heck, Larry is older than me……………!!!!!!


Bet my wife is younger though !!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot folks ,all replies greatly appreciated,


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Bet my wife is younger though !!!


Yus, so is mine


----------



## Kezar001 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi

We are considering retiring to Spain in around 12 months time and are below retirement age and plan to retire to our house purchased last year in Murcia. Having looked at Sanitas the cost for me is 50 or 58 euros depending on plan. After 12 months we could buy into the Spanish system at a cost of 60 euros each so cost wise not a great difference.

Would we be better continuing to pay for private health or take out the Spanish state option.

Thanks for any help and advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kezar001 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are considering retiring to Spain in around 12 months time and are below retirement age and plan to retire to our house purchased last year in Murcia. Having looked at Sanitas the cost for me is 50 or 58 euros depending on plan. After 12 months we could buy into the Spanish system at a cost of 60 euros each so cost wise not a great difference.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
the main difference would be that there are no exclusions with the state healthcare option


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll certainly get better care from Sanitas. I am in the same situation, where by I could pay in for state cover, but for a little more I get 'gold cover' and no waiting lists. You could always swap at any time if you wanted, although bear in mind that whenever you sign up, the term is renewed annually in January and you have to cancel (like all insurance here) two months in advance or you are committed to another year.


----------

